# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Iphone i lagur!!

## *~Rexhina~*

Kam nje problem, qe po panikohem ne kete moment. Vajza 1 vjece ka nje tendence te keqe qe do te hedhi gjera ne toilet...per kete arsye mbaj banjon mbyllur gjithemone ama vajza 3 vjece harron te mbyll banjon kur del...nejse sot vajza 1 vjece me merr celularin, dhe se kisha mendjen se ku shkoj, vec kur me thot vajza 3 vjece "ma Olivia po shkon ne banjo" u ktheva menjehre dhe e shikoj qe ishte tek derra e banjos so mendova sikur nuk ishte futur akoma...por vura re qe kur erdhi tek mua iphone ishte i lagur...ne fillim mendova mos e kisthe futur ne goje dhe prandaj ishte i lagur, gjitheashtu vura re qe ishte "off" por mendova se isthe off ngaqe skishte shume perqindje dhe duhet ta beja charge, po mendoja ishalla se ka ven ne toilet por just in case e disinfectova lol, dhe u mundova ta beja charge...por prap nuk po turn on ose nuk tregonte sikur po charge'te...atehere u panikova edhe me shume dhe e vura ne brown rice ne nje cup dhe e mbullova me kapak....por tani se di sa ta le aty, disa thone 3 dite -7 dite, ose me shume varet nga sa ka qen ne uje...une sjam e sigurt sa e ka len ne uje mund ta ket len per 2 minuta...ka ndonje eksperience te tille? sa dite mendoni duhet ta le ne oriz?

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Kam nje problem, qe po panikohem ne kete moment. Vajza 1 vjece ka nje tendence te keqe qe do te hedhi gjera ne toilet...per kete arsye mbaj banjon mbyllur gjithemone ama vajza 3 vjece harron te mbyll banjon kur del...nejse sot vajza 1 vjece me merr celularin, dhe se kisha mendjen se ku shkoj, vec kur me thot vajza 3 vjece "ma Olivia po shkon ne banjo" u ktheva menjehre dhe e shikoj qe ishte tek derra e banjos so mendova sikur nuk ishte futur akoma...por vura re qe kur erdhi tek mua iphone ishte i lagur...ne fillim mendova mos e kisthe futur ne goje dhe prandaj ishte i lagur, gjitheashtu vura re qe ishte "off" por mendova se isthe off ngaqe skishte shume perqindje dhe duhet ta beja charge, po mendoja ishalla se ka ven ne toilet por just in case e disinfectova lol, dhe u mundova ta beja charge...por prap nuk po turn on ose nuk tregonte sikur po charge'te...atehere u panikova edhe me shume dhe e vura ne brown rice ne nje cup dhe e mbullova me kapak....por tani se di sa ta le aty, disa thone 3 dite -7 dite, ose me shume varet nga sa ka qen ne uje...une sjam e sigurt se e ka len ne uje mund ta ket len per 2 minuta...ka ndonje eksperience te tille? sa dite mendoni duhet ta le ne oriz?


Qetesohu Rexhi, mos u paniko 

Thaje me nje lecke, leje nje dite ne oriz
nese nuk punon, shko ne apple, dorezo(kujdes se mos ke dicka private dhe sdo ta shohin te tjeret  :ngerdheshje:  ) kete me uj dhe merr nje tjeter

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

te paguaj per nje tjeter? no way i want mine fixed  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> te paguaj per nje tjeter? no way i want mine fixed


Rexhi, sbehet gje pa dhene dicka ne shkembim  :ngerdheshje:  prit gjere neser, futi nje karikim dhe shiko nese punon. nese jo atehere bli nje tjeter lol
Jepja burrit ta rregulloj  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Eh femijet Rexhi. Mua me ndodhi me laptopin. Laptopi i ri vetem 5 muaj. Hyri uji nuk rregullohej me. E ke per ta bere upgrade tani afer apo sapo e ke bere?

----------


## [Elita]

Leje te thahet per disa dite, besoj qe do rregullohet. Une para 3 vjetesh nje tel.qe kisha e lava ne lavatrice dhe kujtova qe sbehet me dhe bleva nje te ri mbas Nja 4-5 ditesh, pas dy javesh u zgjua ai I vjetri. Leje ne diell te thahet besoj te rregullohet, mos u ngut te blesh tjeter. Ai ishte stupid dhe u rregullua, bash me intereson nese keto tel. e zgjuar rregulllohen apo jo pasi te thahen.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Eh femijet Rexhi. Mua me ndodhi me laptopin. Laptopi i ri vetem 5 muaj. Hyri uji nuk rregullohej me. E ke per ta bere upgrade tani afer apo sapo e ke bere?


jo smund te bej upgrade mia sepse bera upgrade kam dhe nja 1 vit apo 2 vjet meduket e bej upgrade

elita ashtu me ndodhe me nje celular (jo iphone) gjitheashtu...ja ishalla punon e kam ven ne orizi meqe orizi absorb ujin

----------


## [Elita]

> jo smund te bej upgrade mia sepse bera upgrade kam dhe nja 1 vit apo 2 vjet meduket e bej upgrade
> 
> elita ashtu me ndodhe me nje celular (jo iphone) gjitheashtu...ja ishalla punon e kam ven ne orizi meqe orizi absorb ujin


Ahahahahah shume ide e bukur , kur te thahet iPhone edhe pilafi gati do jete  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

:ngerdheshje: .......lol

----------


## loneeagle

Rexh nga pervoja personale lol, gjithmone kur te laget tel. menjeher hiq baterin edhe thaje. Une tel. tim e kam nxjerre dy here pasi i heq battery e shplaj me alkool edhe e thaje. Pasi eshte thare i vendos baterin.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Rexh nga pervoja personale lol, gjithmone kur te laget tel. menjeher hiq baterin edhe thaje. Une tel. tim e kam nxjerre dy here pasi i heq battery e shplaj me alkool edhe e thaje. Pasi eshte thare i vendos baterin.


ka iphone

nga te ja heqi baterine?

----------


## loneeagle

> ka iphone
> 
> nga te ja heqi baterine?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

e pash kete videon ju por mu duke si shume pune lol, ja ishalla orizi ben dicka do ta le per 3-4 dite keeping my fingers crossed

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> 


me fal ke te drejte



> e pash kete videon ju por mu duke si shume pune lol, ja ishalla orizi ben dicka do ta le per 3-4 dite keeping my fingers crossed


jo moj rexhi nuk eshte shume pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Kur ke blere Iphonin a ke paguar per garanci 1 vjecare.
Garancia eshte 100 dollare dhe te mbulon per aksidente me ujin.
Nqs telefoni ka garanci dhe je brenda afatit 1 vjecar e con te dyqani 
I Apples dhe ato e rregullojne dhe s'paguan asgje eshte falas riparimi dhe mbulohet nga 
warranty 1 vjecare.
====
Nqs e ke telefonin pa garanci atehere provo ta cosh ne ndonje dyqan qe shet celulare dhe plane
telefonash/plane internet ne telefon .Dyqani ka teknik dhe ta rregullon,mund te kushtoje 10-15 dollare.
Shiko per dyqane te medha celularesh qe kane shume personel shitje dhe support dhe ta rregullojne pa problem.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

akoma e kam ate iphone, ka 2 vjet qe eshte i vdekur lol

----------

